# Castor & Pollux Organix



## Finnegan (Jun 18, 2010)

Is this quality food? 

I'm currently feeding exclusively Merrick canned but am curious to know if Castor & Pollux Organix would also be as high quality as Merrick.

ORGANIX Organic Canned Formula for Dogs - Castor & Pollux Pet Works


----------



## Finnegan (Jun 18, 2010)

Does anybody have any opinion on this food?


----------



## Gia (May 29, 2009)

I have never used C&P, however, I have examined the ingredients and I would feed it. Just because I haven't gotten around to trying it, yet, doesn't mean I won't. :smile: It gets good reviews from the Whole Dog Journal, as well. You could do a lot worse than C&P!


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

i have not used it, but i would feed it in a heart beat.


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

Finnegan said:


> Does anybody have any opinion on this food?


yes. they need a better name.

Castor and Pollux-sounds like some type of waste management company.

reminds me of the Seinfeld episode where there was a bottled water merger to be called Moland Spring.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2010)

Finnegan said:


> Is this quality food?
> 
> I'm currently feeding exclusively Merrick canned but am curious to know if Castor & Pollux Organix would also be as high quality as Merrick.
> 
> ORGANIX Organic Canned Formula for Dogs - Castor & Pollux Pet Works


So you are feeding exclusively canned. That's a very expensive way to feed because canned food is very expensive. Are you sure you don't want to supplement that with kibble or even pre-made raw?


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Quality food. I'd probaly put it in my top 5. I like the company.


----------



## Finnegan (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks everybody. 



LabbieMama said:


> So you are feeding exclusively canned. That's a very expensive way to feed because canned food is very expensive. Are you sure you don't want to supplement that with kibble or even pre-made raw?


Yeah, I'm quite aware of how much it costs, thanks. And, yeah, I'm quite certain I don't want to supplement with kibble. Not opposed to pre-made raw, but I don't see how that would be any less expensive than canned.

Any thoughts on this food other than the name they've chosen or whether or not their labeling leaves anything to be desired?

Party Animal Gourmet Organic Pet Food


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2010)

Finnegan said:


> Any thoughts on this food other than the name they've chosen or whether or not their labeling leaves anything to be desired?
> 
> Party Animal Gourmet Organic Pet Food


I've seen this brand of food on the shelves at my local health food store. It's decent quality IMO but I have not fed this to my dogs. What do you think about it yourself?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Finnegan said:


> Yeah, I'm quite aware of how much it costs, thanks. And, yeah, I'm quite certain I don't want to supplement with kibble. Not opposed to pre-made raw, but I don't see how that would be any less expensive than canned.


Since pre made raw can be expensive, maybe just supplement with raw meaty bones from the store? Its basically the same thing just unprocessed....just a suggestion.


----------



## Finnegan (Jun 18, 2010)

I've not heard of the Party Animal brand. Someone suggested it to me on another forum, so I thought I'd ask here. I don't see anywhere that they state where it's made, and that would be my only reservation with trying it. I'm big on only feeding things sourced and made in the US or perhaps Canada.

Supplementing with RMBs is something I'm already doing. We get necks and backs by Primal. I'd like to buy from a local butcher, but the ones around here I've asked have a minimum order and I don't have room for like 100 chicken backs or turkey necks.  

I really like the Merrick brand, have come to trust it and the only reason I'm looking at C&P or another brand is to change up his food every once in a while. 

Ultimately I'd like to prepare a home cooked diet for him but despite having a couple dozen books on the topic, I haven't found anything that's convenient for us and/or that I trust myself to balance properly. 

Thanks everybody.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Finnegan said:


> Supplementing with RMBs is something I'm already doing. We get necks and backs by Primal. I'd like to buy from a local butcher, but the ones around here I've asked have a minimum order and I don't have room for like 100 chicken backs or turkey necks.


Good to hear. If you live near a walmart or even just a regular grocery store, you can find those same meaty bones (chicken leg quarters or bone in thighs, turkey necks, or even pork ribs) for a fraction of the cost you are getting from Primal. And you wouldn't have to buy in bulk. 



> Ultimately I'd like to prepare a home cooked diet for him but despite having a couple dozen books on the topic, I haven't found anything that's convenient for us and/or that I trust myself to balance properly.
> 
> Thanks everybody.


Doing homecooked is MUCH harder to do than just an exclusive raw diet. Not only are you destroying valuable and usable nutrients by cooking meats/veggies/grains/etc, you would have to add in species inappropriate ingredients to balance out nutrients and make sure your dog doesn't have diarrhea. I don't want to go too much into detail about it here (kibble forum) so if you have questions about homecooked/raw send me a PM or start a new thread in the Raw forum or the Dog Food Ingredients forum. 

Glad we can help :biggrin:


----------

